# Rubi Star 24 tile snapper



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I wanted to give this cheaper Rubi a go at it. I've never used a snapper before and mainly relied on my big D wet saw and 4 inch grinder (messy and heavy) I know this is a cheapy Rubi (100 bucks) but if I don't like it, I'll return it to HD. I'll be putting it to the test this week.

I've read some reviews on it and they weren't all that good. 

Anyone ever use the Rubi Star 24?


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Any cheap snapper won't compare to a quality one. Buy a quality one and you won't look back. My wet saw hasn't been out in a long time, and i don't miss the cleanup. Not to mention freezing up this time of year.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

goneelkn said:


> Any cheap snapper won't compare to a quality one. Buy a quality one and you won't look back. My wet saw hasn't been out in a long time, and i don't miss the cleanup. Not to mention freezing up this time of year.


You are probably right. 
I hear the Sigma's are nice too.
That's nuttin' better than nice fresh snapper.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

If you're looking to save a bit of cash on a seldom used tool, that still needs to get the job done... Look a little to the left or right of the 24, for the Speed 26. Decent cutter, will do 18x18 diagonal, 3/4 rips, easily replaceable cutters. 
I've been happy with it on the few times I've used it, and I think a few other members here have on too... Maybe they can chime in. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Where do you buy your tile? The supply house I use lends snappers. They're all Monolit P models except the real small ones they loan out.

Tom


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

asevereid said:


> If you're looking to save a bit of cash on a seldom used tool, that still needs to get the job done... Look a little to the left or right of the 24, for the Speed 26. Decent cutter, will do 18x18 diagonal, 3/4 rips, easily replaceable cutters.
> I've been happy with it on the few times I've used it, and I think a few other members here have on too... Maybe they can chime in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


Being somewhat semi-retired (retarded) as of late I've gotten a lot of bathroom remodels jobs falling in my lap. Which is OK by me but dragging my wet saw around and setting it up is getting tiresome on my old bones. Not to mention the mess. I guess my thinking was I'd try out a low-end Rubi and see how she goes and if I like it I'd bump up to a nicer one. If I don't like it, I'll return it and try a higher end Rubi or go off into another brand. In saying all that, I am pretty darn good with my 4 inch grinder and can cut circles and dead on straight cuts perfect...but I dislike that gouge line from a saw (even with a new blade) when it has to be somwhwere in plain view. Most often I can hide those cuts but sometimes not. Thus my switch to a snap cutters that seem to make a nice clean cut...and less mess. I'll check out the 26 (or maybe go higher), thanks.


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Where do you buy your tile? The supply house I use lends snappers. They're all Monolit P models except the real small ones they loan out.
> 
> Tom


Mostly HD or Lowes, sometimes HO's like to order the high-end tiles from the same. I've not heard of Monolit P, I'll look into them. Gracias.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

kirkdc said:


> Mostly HD or Lowes, sometimes HO's like to order the high-end tiles from the same. I've not heard of Monolit P, I'll look into them. Gracias.


No need to look any further;

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/montolit-masterpiuma-tile-cutter-p3-369369/

Tom


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

A good vid on the Mono ( I like the ergonomics of it and that you don't have to pull back the slider before snapping the tile)






The guy reminds me a bit of the guy from the Ricky Bobby movie though..lol


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought the Speed26 as my first and only snapper so far, but only do occasional tile jobs now. It's ok, depending on what your'e doing. I just finished using it on 3x6 subway tile for a tiny bathroom. It worked but was big for both the tile and the bathroom. I had it straddled across the tub on plywood. 

One thing is the smallest edge you can snap off is about 3/4", as I recall. I don't know how that compares to others, but for small tile I wish it could snap even thinner pieces.

Next, I'll be using it on 8x24 plank tile.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I also have the speed26. Only used it on 1 job though, big 24x24 porcelain tiles and it worked well.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeforeChristoff (Nov 25, 2017)

I also have the 26 model and when cutting there are 
different sizes of cutting wheels


----------

